

Twitter Litter: The Benefits and Risks of Contemporary Citizen Journalism - asif
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=195

======
sweetdreams
Why does everyone have to be a 'citizen journalist?' Just because you're
sharing information with the world, it doesn't make you a journalist. Self-
publishing is great and all, but the best journalists don't rely only on their
personal impressions of the world (i.e. "I heard Mousavi is under house arrest
TWEET"). They check up on things and publish things they didn't believe that
turn out to be true. Most 'citizen journalists' are just citizens with a piece
of a megaphone.

